# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  CrystalReportsException: Echec du chargement du rapport

## eival

Bonjour,
Je suis en train de dvelopper une application intranet asp.net - c#  avec outil de dveloppement VS2012 et crystal repport(CRforVS_13_0_5)  sur windows 7 pro 32 bit, le tout est bien mme limpression des rapports. 
Le problme cest que lors lhbergement de lapplication web dans les services IIS sur le mme poste (windows 7 pro 32 bit) et lors limpression du rapport jobtiens le message derreur suivant :

*[COMException (0x80041811): Opration non prise en charge. Un document trait par le moteur JRC ne peut pas tre ouvert dans la pile C++.]
   CrystalDecisions.ReportAppServer.ClientDoc.ReportClientDocumentClass.Open(Object& DocumentPath, Int32 Options) +0
   CrystalDecisions.ReportAppServer.ReportClientDocumentWrapper.Open(Object& DocumentPath, Int32 Options) +90
   CrystalDecisions.ReportAppServer.ReportClientDocumentWrapper.EnsureDocumentIsOpened() +259

[CrystalReportsException: Echec du chargement du rapport]
   CrystalDecisions.ReportAppServer.ReportClientDocumentWrapper.EnsureDocumentIsOpened() +322
   CrystalDecisions.CrystalReports.Engine.ReportDocument.Load(String filename, OpenReportMethod openMethod, Int16 parentJob) +851
   CrystalDecisions.CrystalReports.Engine.ReportDocument.Load(String filename) +78
   wforms_printcmd.Button1_Click1(Object sender, EventArgs e) in d:\Dev\AppWeb\wforms\printcmd.aspx.cs:27
   System.Web.UI.WebControls.Button.OnClick(EventArgs e) +9553594
   System.Web.UI.WebControls.Button.RaisePostBackEvent(String eventArgument) +103
   System.Web.UI.WebControls.Button.System.Web.UI.IPostBackEventHandler.RaisePostBackEvent(String eventArgument) +10
   System.Web.UI.Page.RaisePostBackEvent(IPostBackEventHandler sourceControl, String eventArgument) +13
   System.Web.UI.Page.RaisePostBackEvent(NameValueCollection postData) +35
   System.Web.UI.Page.ProcessRequestMain(Boolean includeStagesBeforeAsyncPoint, Boolean includeStagesAfterAsyncPoint) +1724*

le coude de chargement du creport : 
            ReportDocument cryRpt = new ReportDocument();
            cryRpt.Load(Server.MapPath("../rpt/test.rpt"));
            CrystalReportViewer1.ReportSource = cryRpt;

que je dois faire pour rsoudre ce problme?

----------


## dbkankalabe

L'tat "test.rpt" n'existe pas dans le chemin indiqu : cryRpt.Load(Server.MapPath("../rpt/test.rpt")); . 
Tu dois cliquer  sur l'tat cration et mettre sa proprit "Copier dans le rpertoire de sortie"  "Toujours copier"

Tu peux galement le copier directement dans le rpertoire  partir duquel tu veux le charger

----------

